# Squirrel hunting with my pride targa (warning graphic)



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Setup 
.040 cut 3/4 of an inch non tapered shooting 8x11 baby beans


----------



## Theslingshothunter (Aug 3, 2016)

Nice


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Yet one more .... Nice shooting!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Y'all bashed that one! Happy eating :bowdown:


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Cheers everyone


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

What a nice slingshot! Tastey dinner too. Great shot!


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

Great shot.

So where do you get these "baby beans"?


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

SonoftheRepublic said:


> Great shot.
> 
> So where do you get these "baby beans"?


 I make them at home I have a mold


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

They do the job, that's for sure!


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

Very good. Thanks.


----------

